# Scientific American Magazine August 1932 Issue CM Hoke



## necromancer (Jul 13, 2014)

didn't know where to post this.....
please move if needed

Scientific American Magazine August 1932 Issue 
author C.M. Hoke

title: SOMETHING NEW-ALUMINUM JEWELRY

http://www.nature.com/scientificamerican/journal/v147/n2/pdf/scientificamerican0832-82.pdf

just adding hoke info, would love to see a thread with "only" info on her
we know when she was born & died, where she went to school but so much info yet to be found


----------



## micronationcreation (Jul 13, 2014)

Pretty amazing how she talks of aluminium alloys with the strength of steel in 1932. Someone should make a wiki page for her.


----------



## necromancer (Jul 13, 2014)

question is:

is there enough info out there to make one ?

we have had many members looking for info, to bad there was no internet in the 20's & 30's


----------



## Evan2468WDWA (Jul 13, 2014)

I can't find much information about her on the internet. Here is another thread that talks about her.
http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=9106
Also, there appears to be some mention of her in a book titled Women Scientists in America: Struggles and Strategies to 1940. Here is a link to the book's references. I'll check my local library and see if they have it.


----------



## macfixer01 (Jul 14, 2014)

Evan2468WDWA said:


> I can't find much information about her on the internet. Here is another thread that talks about her.
> http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=9106
> Also, there appears to be some mention of her in a book titled Women Scientists in America: Struggles and Strategies to 1940. Here is a link to the book's references. I'll check my local library and see if they have it.




You can find several copies here:
http://www.abebooks.com/servlet/SearchResults?sts=t&tn="Women+Scientists+in+America"

My only problem with ABE books is if I find a book at a good price, the standard shipping rates ABE charges (Especially from overseas) are often much more than the cost of the book! If you can find a seller located in your own country you can generally just contact them directly and order the book at a normal Media or First Class postal rate though.

macfixer01


----------



## Evan2468WDWA (Apr 3, 2015)

Here is what the book "Women Scientists in America: Struggles and Strategies to 1940" says about her.

Page 262



> Other women scientists who could not find even these unusual jobs in the 1920s and 1930s took up the independent career of "consulting." A few, such as the chemists Calm Hoke in the metallurgy and jewelry and Mary Pennington in refrigeration (who was also on of the few women scientists ever to quit a government job), were reportedly very successful financially. Yet as Hoke her-self pointed out rather sadly, her success as a platinum expert came largely because she hid her gender and used only her initials in her professional correspondence.


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 3, 2015)

Could someone in USA check if there is more shown in this link https://books.google.se/books?id=wW7lAAAAMAAJ&q=morrison+hoke&dq=morrison+hoke&hl=en&sa=X&ei=7fIeVeyXMIGpsAG7tICIBw&ved=0CE4Q6AEwCTgK

All I get from page 222 is :


> Miss Calm Morrison Hoke, a leading authority on the refining of precious metals, died July 13th at her home in Palisade, N. J., where she had resided the past 39 years. She was 65 years old. Born in Chicago, 111., Miss Hoke was a graduate chemist (Columbia University and University of Chicago) and for two years taught chemistry at Columbia. She was the author of several books and a great number of articles on precious metal



And if there is any more information here on https://books.google.se/books?id=rUCUAgAAQBAJ&pg=PA1243&dq=morrison+hoke&hl=en&sa=X&ei=7fAeVeX4NsWcsAHBuoCwDg&ved=0CFIQ6AEwCQ#v=onepage&q=morrison%20hoke&f=false


> HOKE, CALM (MORRISON) (1887–?) U.S. chemist and metallurgist. Born 25 August 1887 in Chicago, Ill. Married 1927. Educated Hunter College (A.B., 1908); Wittenberg College (1909); University of Chicago (1910–1911); Columbia



I'm writing a page on C M Hoke on my wiki. and google books is limited for foreigners.

Göran


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 3, 2015)

Hmmm... You're actually getting more information than me. In the first link, I see the little preview, but all I can see is the paragraph title, but none of the text below it.

The second link takes me to volume 2 of the book; L to Z. I haven't found a preview of volume 1 yet.

I hope someone else can be of more help. I was never able to find much about her when I was looking.

Dave


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 3, 2015)

micronationcreation said:


> Pretty amazing how she talks of aluminium alloys with the strength of steel in 1932. Someone should make a wiki page for her.


Now there is!

http://goldrefiningwiki.com/mediawiki/index.php/Calm_Morrison_Hoke

Need some more work though, but it's a start.

Thanks for trying to find more from the links Dave.

Göran


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 3, 2015)

There are a couple of photos of her in her book, and there is a reference that has been cited several times on the forum about her affiliation with the communist party. Let me know if you want me to dig them up.

Dave


----------



## alloy2 (Apr 3, 2015)

http://archive.org/stream/directory190809colu/directory190809colu_djvu.txt

Published October 22, 1908 

DIRECTORY OF OFFICERS 

Barnard College

Directory of Students

Hoke, C. M. p Palisades Park, N J . 
Holbrook, N. 2 c 554 W. 142


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 3, 2015)

I was hoping for some more interesting facts than which college she attended. 8) 

Dave, first I didn't think that her social party connections was relevant for her professional life so I originally left it out, but now I've added a link on the wiki to the discussion on GRF where the article can be downloaded. It gives more depth to the article. But since I have no idea how long her involvement in the movement was I feel it is wrong as branding her a socialist for life for just one article calling her a comrade in her early years.

Göran


----------



## METLMASHER (Apr 4, 2015)

As someone objective towards politics, I give C.M. Hoke the benefit of the doubt. If that was her political affiliation, she had a right to it. That fact has nothing to do with this forum, and should not diminish her value in any way.

We all know the foundation of our refining knowledge has been from that source, let's not now "brand" her, due to any side issue, specifically, her political views. Discussions of a political nature, are not allowed here, with good reason; this forum is far to valuable to fall to divisions, after all that has been cataloged here.


----------

